
Show HN: Launchaco Free Online AI Logo Maker - marclave
https://www.launchaco.com/logo
======
marclave
Hey everyone! Launchaco co-founder here. Excited to share Launchaco's free AI
logo builder! A lot of our users didn't have any form of branding so we wanted
to make a simple tool that served as a placeholder until they could afford a
proper logo.

We classified > 400 fonts based on 7 features and used a k-d tree for
organizing the multi-dimensional data structure, all open sourced here
([https://github.com/launchaco/logo_builder](https://github.com/launchaco/logo_builder)).
As you go through the logo builder we tweak your font vector based on fonts
you like, with a little bit of randomness added, then search the k-d tree to
find fonts similar to it.

Also here is a live demo of the repo in action, letting you change the feature
vector and search manually.
[https://www.launchaco.com/logo/demo/](https://www.launchaco.com/logo/demo/)

------
gschier
Nice work! I like the simplicity but, after having seen lots of similar tools,
I'm wondering what the use-case is? On all the ones I've tried, I've been able
to produce a logo that looks _okay_ , but not amazing. So, why should I use a
logo generator instead of a hiring a designer?

EDIT: I should have read your other comment first, which basically answers
this.

------
learningmore
It would be cool to offer more icons, or let people search for icons based on
word.

~~~
marclave
You can :) Apologies that the UI is not more clear. There is a search bar at
the top where the icons are first shown, then also in the logo editor when
clicking the icon menu. Hope that helped!

------
audiometry
Is there any database out there that maps font characteristics with font
names?

------
mapster
i was skeptical of the simplistic approach to typography, color and icons. but
honestly the result was clean, simple and thus oddly effective. very nice job!
(download only provided info.txt file)

~~~
marclave
I am glad you enjoyed the result :) May I ask what browser/version and OS you
are using?

~~~
mapster
Win7 Ent., Version 66.0.3359.181 (Official Build) (64-bit)

------
ai_ia
Just when I was looking for a new logo, this appeared. :) Great job.

~~~
marclave
Awesome :) Are you making the logo for your startup?

~~~
ai_ia
Yes.

------
najar
Nice Website ...good job

------
di0x74
What nice tool! Nice work on this :)

~~~
marclave
Thanks :)

